# Looking for a Tai Chi instructor in the Cininnati Ohio Area to be cert in Tai Chi



## dcsma (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I'm looking for an Tai Chi instructor in the Cincinnati Ohio area that could certify me in Tai Chi Chuan Yang Style. 

Thanks a bunch everyone


----------



## mograph (Mar 2, 2013)

People get certified in Tai Chi in the US?

(Wow, I'm a black belt on MT now. Hm.)


----------



## oaktree (Mar 2, 2013)

I have met many people certified in taiji. Most know only the
Form no application no root or any principles. 
I have met lineage holders who can do what certified can not.

I have met people who have no certification but have the proof
In their understanding and have no problem and sometimes
Love to show you painfully. 
So to op, what are you really seeking. 
Certified in taijiquan does bring in alot of money just
Look at paul lam and similar quick 24 step certified programs online.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2013)

dcsma said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for an Tai Chi instructor in the Cincinnati Ohio area that could certify me in Tai Chi Chuan Yang Style.
> 
> Thanks a bunch everyone



what do you envision this to be, and what do you think it will do for you?


----------

